# Leprechaun high pitched bing



## Ktid (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok so I’m relatively new to building pedals. I have done two and that’s about it haha. So I will try to explain this the best way possible. I took on the leprechaun, and outside of the enclosure it worked. All of the pitch shifting and oscillating goodness and it was awesome! 
Well going to fit it into the enclosure I had to detach and reattach the 9v power and I also broke the solder on my input tip slot on the pcb itself. 
So I reattached a longer wire to the tip and made sure to clear out any pieces left. Well now when I engage the pedal I only get the dry signal with a slight buffered sound so I can tell the pedal itself has engaged. 
THEN, if I engage the “magic” switch and play any sting I get this loud bing and it continues until I disengage the footswitch. 
So I’m really at a lose because it did work preliminaries outside and it’s frustrating. What are some things I could do to trouble shoot it? Any and all suggestions will be tried because I was really stoked about this pedal outside the enclosure. 
Thank you community for your help


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 30, 2019)

This happened to me with a different pedal and it turns out one my capacitors came loose when I screwed everything together. Resoldered the thing and it's been great.


----------



## Ktid (Nov 30, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> This happened to me with a different pedal and it turns out one my capacitors came loose when I screwed everything together. Resoldered the thing and it's been great.


Thanks man, it’s a place to start for sure


----------



## Dali (Nov 30, 2019)

My first PedalPCB build was done with cheap Alieexpress 1/4 jacks and my own drilling holes for them made them touch the enclosure with the long tip of the jack. Once I added a second washer and moved away the jack it worked for me.


----------



## Ktid (Nov 30, 2019)

Dali said:


> My first PedalPCB build was done with cheap Alieexpress 1/4 jacks and my own drilling holes for them made them touch the enclosure with the long tip of the jack. Once I added a second washer and moved away the jack it worked for me.


I used some puretone jacks and they are relatively small. Plus I bought a predrilled enclosure from stew Mac . They don’t appear to contact enclosure anywhere but I will check it out


----------



## zgrav (Nov 30, 2019)

you can take it out of the enclosure and see if it works.  if it does not, it means you need to find and fix what is probably one of the new connections you made.  if it works out of the box but not in the box, it means something is probably touching the case and shorting to ground.  it could be that the base of your pots are touching the PCB if they do not have some type of plastic over them.  or something in the jacks is touching the case when the cables are plugged in (as mentioned above -- it can happen with small jacks too, so check and see).  look and see if any of your wires are touching something beside them, and trim any of those wires where they stick out when they go through the PCB.

if none of that works, reflow the solder for the pots on the PCB while they are mounted in the enclosure.  sometimes there is a bit of strain on them in that position and it can create a bad connection or no connection.

if you do all of that and nothing works, post pictures of the both sides of the board and folks will take a look.


----------



## xixaro (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello,
as it may help:
a lack of contact and/or soldering on the CD4069UB legs results in high pitch as well.


----------

